# Number of junction boxes on a branch circuit



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

No restrictions on the number of JBs other than it increases the cost. Make sure the JBs are large enough for the number of conductors you plan.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

Place one large JB under each room and feed it with power then run a cable to each location that will have a receptacle. You will have to watch the box fill and the number of wires that end up under a wire nut.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

The only issue would be if you are planning to finish the basement in the future the boxes must remain accessible.

As an additional thought, since you must fish cable into the wall anyway why not just go box to box instead of extra boxes in the basement. Fishing the walls is the hard part, not roping the cable between wall box locations.


----------



## j_sun (Jul 4, 2011)

brric said:


> The only issue would be if you are planning to finish the basement in the future the boxes must remain accessible.
> 
> As an additional thought, since you must fish cable into the wall anyway why not just go box to box instead of extra boxes in the basement. Fishing the walls is the hard part, not roping the cable between wall box locations.


Brric - Thanks. I will be doing that as much as I can. The issue is that I'm doing most of this work at night after the kids are in bed so it is hard to get someone to help that late at night. There is one particular corner of the basement where going outlet-to-outlet will be pretty difficult. (It's hard to explain). I just wanted to make sure that there wouldn't be any limitations.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

If you can fish one wire up to a receptacle, you should be able to fish two (in/out). Easiest way is to cut out the existing box, fish the wires, then install an old work box in the existing hole.


----------

